# Why Now



## bloodwood (Dec 6, 2001)

I don't want to open up another can of worms or offend anyone but something about MARPPIO puzzels me. They came onto the scene very soon after the Professor's passing, head first and with guns blazing. Was this the Professor's plan for them and the future of his art? Why hide them away and their part of his art that we here in the states have never seen? Why not bring them in during his time here with us and incorporate this OTHER aspect of modern arnis into the grand scheme of the art? Why hide it away when we could be bennifiting from it? It just doesn't add up or make sense.

  Did the Professor tell them to lay low until his passing and then make their move and grab the brass ring? Why wouldn't he tell us about them.? Could it be that he had NO desire for them to be here at all. We all know the MARPPIO spin on all this but is there anybody outside their organization or their family that Professor Remy confided in about plans for this new group? Anyone has the right to start their own group, but I say WHY NOW???

  I'm not trying to be PC here, that was never one of my virtues and I'll understand if no one replys to this post, but am I the only one thinking this way and does anybody really care?

  Again I'm not looking to offend anyone, just some answers to some tough questions about a new group and is origin. 

I know I'm gona get hammered for this but what the hell,I can take it I'm a yellow belt now.
If your gonna dance with the devil you may as well lead.  :nuke:


----------



## Red Blade (Dec 7, 2001)

What do you think?!?! I doubt GM Presas would be saving them for after his death! It's Parker's Kenpo all over again! A big power grab. The only one who seem to be doing things as he always did is Datu Hartman. 

I think we will see many people come out of the wood work and just as many fade away!
:flame: 

PS Bloodwood- I can't let you be the only one dancing with the Devil can I?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> *  Did the Professor tell them to lay low until his passing and then make their move and grab the brass ring? Why wouldn't he tell us about them.? Could it be that he had NO desire for them to be here at all. We all know the MARPPIO spin on all this but is there anybody outside their organization or their family that Professor Remy confided in about plans for this new group?
> *



Certainly the existence of the children and the fact that they knew arnis was not a secret, nor the fact that the Professor had taught extensively in his native land before coming here.

I take Mr. Presas at his word as far as the posts made here and similarly for the information on the web site. It does not appear to be the Professor's explicit will that they do this but unless it interferes with the spread of the art--as the confusion do to having so many organizations may--I am hard-pressed to imagine that he would be displeased. (I have no inside information in this regard.) While I think it's fair to characterize any of these organizations' statements as "spin" I think that the MARPPIO statement is straight-forward: They are not opposed to the IMAF but they feel that they too have a stake in teh Professor's legacy.

The Professor suffered through a prolonged terminal illness and there would have been plenty of time for people to prepare for what would happen next. Who knows if they discussed it with him or not, and whether they would have received his blessing. I see nothing wrong or inappropriate about this, though I regret the proliferation of roganizations. Unlike the IMAFs they are not making a claim that they are the designated heirs: At http://www.modernarnis.com/about_marppio.htm Dr. Presas writes of "fulfillment of our father's final wish to me, to once again take the cane and continue his legacy." I have no problem with this. (The item above it--"unification of all Modern Arnis enthusiasts and exponents worldwide"--I take as a bit of an issue, as the Professor was clear that the IMAF was to be the main organization. In addition they were offering a free initial memebership to IMAF members. I would prefer it if they would tone down that language but it has certainly not been the thrust of what they have been saying.) I really see nothing wrong with their stance or what they're doing. Yes, it's a pity the Professor wasn't clearer about this before his death--but I'd say the same about many aspects of the IMAF and MOTTs.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 10, 2001)

I don't care either way. I think what is important is that everyone gets a fair chance. We all need time to prove ourselves. I always tell people that I only give my trust when it is earned. Let's see who in the modern Arnis world will earn peoples trust.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Let's see who in the modern Arnis world will earn peoples trust.
> *



Indeed. The proof _is_ in the pudding, and I am looking forward to seeing who does what and how the masses react.

Modern Arnis doesn't have a leadership vacuum, it has a surfeit of would-be heads.


----------



## bloodwood (Dec 12, 2001)

It looks like the dust is starting to settle since the passing of the Professor. Modern Arnis has not splintered that much or should I say as much as it could have. With the IMAF,inc and the WMAA on decent terms and MARPPIO trying to gain a foothold, that leaves the IMAF as the parent organization trying to hold onto it's membership. Any organization's growth can be gauged by the schools and students that follow their program. 

Most of the schools will probably stick with the groups they are with now, and that leaves only those that attend seminars and members of other styles that cross train on occasion. Most of these will not join any organization, so it will be up to the four main groups out there to treat their schools and students well and maintain a progressive program that is interesting and well maintained and upgraded on a regular basis.

I believe there will be some changing sides but not in the WMAA and IMAF,inc.
JD's IMAF stands to loose the most without the Professor's drawing power.
This will give MARPPIO an opening for some defectors.

The strength of the WMAA rests on Datu Hartman's rank, knowledge and established organization. The MOTTS carry a combined great quantity of knowledge, a close knit group and their own dojos to draw and hold onto students. MARPPIO is going on the Family name only, for the time being, but I guess they believe this will change as they hit the seminar trail.
JD's IMAF is counting on retaining students because of past loyalty to the Professor.
He is also counting on Lisa as a drawing card as many others in the group are not well known.
So things are quiet for now, lets see how long that lasts.

Still dancin with the Devil !!!!


----------

